# Who will win?chuck norris vs rajnikanth.



## quan chi (Jan 8, 2010)

i have seen people picking up facts of chuck norris and posting it for rajnikanth. 
*www.chucknorrisfacts.com/.

that means people consider rajnikanth equvalent to chuck norris.

now if there is a fight between chuck norris and rajnikanth who will win.


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (Jan 8, 2010)

Rajnikant jindabad..


----------



## TheHumanBot (Jan 8, 2010)

Rajnikant


----------



## quan chi (Jan 8, 2010)

^^wrong answer.any more guesses.


----------



## Anorion (Jan 8, 2010)

Raptor Jesus would pwn both of them, and then Cthulhu would pwn Raptor Jesus.


----------



## quan chi (Jan 8, 2010)

^^they are nothing but mutated beings made by chuck norris and rajnikanth.


----------



## Anorion (Jan 8, 2010)

OK. I always liked Norris-Cthulhu, he would totally kick Raptorkanth Jesus' bum. Between Norris and Rajnikanth... well... 
brb, using YouTube to decide


----------



## desiibond (Jan 8, 2010)

quan chi said:


> i have seen people picking up facts of chuck norris and posting it for rajnikanth.
> *www.chucknorrisfacts.com/.
> 
> that means people consider rajnikanth equvalent to chuck norris.
> ...


 
What will happen when unstoppable force collides with immovable object? The energy would end the world 

This leads to one prediction. Chuck Norris may meet Rajni in 2012 and this was known to Mayans


----------



## quan chi (Jan 8, 2010)

^^desi you rock perfect answer.lol


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (Jan 8, 2010)

@desibond
LOL!


----------



## eggman (Jan 8, 2010)

desiibond said:


> What will happen when unstoppable force collides with immovable object? The energy would end the world
> 
> This leads to one prediction. Chuck Norris may meet Rajni in 2012 and this was known to Mayans



Awesome answer!!! Perfectt..........lol!!!


----------



## krates (Jan 8, 2010)

kratos will beat them both to death lol


----------



## quan chi (Jan 8, 2010)

chuck norris is suing sony because of plagiarism he thinks god of war series is his autobiography.


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (Jan 8, 2010)

Hmm I think Warrior like me  can easily beat this chaaka nories or raju baba..   And finnally I'll be the save that 2012...


----------



## Sumeet_naik (Jan 8, 2010)

Wait, don't forget Jack Baeur..


----------



## quan chi (Jan 8, 2010)

there is only two no third party.two supreme powers cannot reside in same domain.read desibonds post.

it is said that rajnikant is nothing but the shadow of chuck norris which fell on india when chuck norris stood in front of the sun at afternoon.


----------



## Krow (Jan 9, 2010)

quan chi said:


> there is only two no third party.two supreme powers cannot reside in same domain..


Internet effect.


----------



## quan chi (Jan 9, 2010)

^^lol.rajnikanth do not open a site he just stares at the screen and the sites open up by themselves out of fear.


----------



## Krow (Jan 9, 2010)

Chuck Norris stares at the ground to make a full-fledged PC with core i7 975EE overclocked to 25GHz pop out of the ground and open all the websites in the world for him, which he reads in one minute and sixty three seconds everyday.


----------



## quan chi (Jan 9, 2010)

^^ rajnikanth can bring a core i9 instead.and can read those in 1sec.infact rajnikant can count upto infinity in 1 sec.


----------



## Krow (Jan 9, 2010)

Chuck Norris can instantly copy any Rajnikanth power.


----------



## quan chi (Jan 9, 2010)

^^lol krow you went off track read my post no 16. its the same.

anyways  this one suits perfectly for rajnikant vs chuck norris.


----------



## desiibond (Jan 9, 2010)

Rajni never reads news or opens websites. He creates news that are copied to websites!!!


----------



## quan chi (Jan 9, 2010)

^^lol very true.


----------



## Krow (Jan 9, 2010)

desiibond said:


> Rajni never reads news or opens websites. He creates news that are copied to websites!!!





quan chi said:


> i have seen people picking up facts of chuck norris and posting it for rajnikanth.


A little contradictory, don't you think?


----------



## quan chi (Jan 10, 2010)

^^hmm..that means rajni is chuck norris 
the case seems complicated.


----------



## Krow (Jan 10, 2010)

Actually, Chuck Norris is Rajni and not vice-versa.


----------



## thewisecrab (Jan 10, 2010)

lol . .classic Chuck Norris debate 

Seems futile to compare Rajni with Chuck, both are almost the same.

Rajni can cut a bullet in half with a blade, create a tornado with his foot and create eggs from his mouth.

Chuck Norris can kick start a car, MAKE water run uphill and find gold when he digs his nose.

It's anybody's guess.


----------



## freshseasons (Jan 11, 2010)

Both are figment of imagination. 
  A 70 Rs bullet will pawn both of them...unless you want otherwise.


----------



## eggman (Jan 11, 2010)

^^Huh??
You imagine what Chuck Norris allows you to imagine!!


----------



## Krow (Jan 12, 2010)

Or Rajni lets your thought process begin before you are ground to fine microdust?


----------



## ico (Jan 13, 2010)

One word - *Eboué!!!!!!*

*utdblog.files.wordpress.com/2008/02/eboue.jpg


----------

